# Food Allergies



## Guest (Dec 22, 2008)

Hey guysHas anyone been tested for food allergies? Recently, I was tested for milk allergies and I found out I was allergic to the protein in cow's milk (casein and whey). I have now eliminated dairy from my diet and I feel a lot better! I still have trouble with certain thing such as artifical sweeteners and other random foods, but I would reccomend you get tested for food allergies! You might find out what is causing your pain.


----------

